# Brothers... or sisters?



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

They are so tender... the older one is 6 weeks old, and the baby 2 weeks old.

Suz.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Taking a little walk together...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Suz, 

They are just adorable....I loved the first photo!!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

A couple of pretty birds. They seem to be affectionate towards each other.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Such PRETTIES, Suz! Many thanks for posting! I'm sure they will get into more mischief as they get older!

Sooooo, updates will be a must!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are beautiful, Suz! Please keep the pictures coming!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Suz,

Oh, those youngsters are so precious.

Your pictures are always such a delight for the eyes.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How darling! I love doves. I only have one at the moment, he lives with his pigeon-wife who was raised with him.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*We want our baby!*

While the 2 brothers play together, mom and dad are waiting for the little one! Time to feed our baby, bring him back! COO COO Cooooooooooooo!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks mom, now dad please?


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Here we go!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Now a good night kiss and let's go to sleep


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How precious. Thank you for the wonderful pics. I love doves, they are so delicate, sweet and gentle.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a great family pic.

Doves are indeed, graceful, gentle birds.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Suz, thanks for the beautiful pictures....I just love the coloring of the babies. Mom and Dad are very beautiful too.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Suz - I love these pictures!

Doves hold a real special place in my heart. Yours are so very sweet. How wonderful they trust you so much that you can hold the baby while they feed him.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Such lovely and touching pictures, Suz! Thanks so much for sharing!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those lastest pics are just terrific, Suz! Such trust! Your doves are so lovely!


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Owwww!! how cute they look so gentle.  

Even tho my 2 morning dove's are brother and sister they still preen each other on the beak and face feathers its so cute.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice Pictures!!!!!!
I enjoyed them very much 
Karla


----------



## juanita (Jul 26, 2005)

Sweet...sweet....sweet pictures.Love all birds but Doves hold a special gentle, peaceful place in my heart.Absolute.. Beautiful birds.. you have! Birds reflect the enviornment they live in and it seems to me you are doing an awesome job.Enjoyed the pics, love to see more.


----------

